
GitHub Android App Released - Braasch
https://github.com/blog/1187-github-android-app-released
======
derwiki
I was really disappointed with this -- I was hoping to be able to view source
code nicely on my mobile device. Instead, I get a list of repos (not helpful),
"news" (not helpful to me), and issues (we use Pivotal Tracker). I just
uninstalled the app; I can't think of anything I'd use it for.

~~~
masklinn
> I was hoping to be able to view source code nicely on my mobile device

That would probably be bloody hard though, making code readable on a mobile
device. Also of limited use, if you can't edit it.

I could see it useful to e.g. read & review pull requests on the move, but
there really isn't much you can do with just a phone's surface.

And if you have accessories, why not carry a small laptop you can tether to
your phone?

~~~
jsight
I don't think it would be unusable at all, with the average tablet.

~~~
mtgx
Is the app even optimized for tablets?

~~~
biafra
It is not available for any of my tablets. (Notionink Adam, Transformer Prime
and lg slate)

------
ninetax
Hubroid[1] has been an awesome github app for android for a long time.
Considering that I get a force close when just trying to open the new app,
it's still a viable option.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.idlesoft.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.idlesoft.android.apps.github&hl=en)

~~~
EddieRingle
Hubroid developer here.

I was in contact with the GitHub team for awhile and had a good idea that the
app was in development for awhile, but since I didn't know when they'd be
releasing it (internship with them fell through this year so I didn't get any
top-secret info) I just decided to keep up developing Hubroid. Still going to
do that, of course, I like my design ideas better. ;)

Oh, and the force close you get is sort of my fault. I erroneously used the
"com.github" namespace when implementing the account authenticator, which
wholly belongs to GitHub. Thought I was using "com.github.eddieringle" but I
guess a commit was overridden once or twice. Whoops.

EDIT: Btw, thanks for spelling the name correctly. I couldn't tell you how
many times people write "Hubdroid" instead. Ruins my Google search result
ranking, heh.

~~~
ninetax
Haha, well that is certainly one way to stick it to your competition ;)

But seriously, great app. Keep up the good work!

------
musashibaka
Lately I have been finding myself surfing github just to read other folks
source. I just downloaded the app. Unfortunately it doesn't currently display
source... Bummer.

------
jagira
Seems like it allows merging of pull requests. I can now review and merge pull
requests while travelling in a bus. :-)

~~~
aw3c2
Don't forget to disconnect and relax every now and then.

~~~
jagira
:-) Yeah I will.

I travel to a neighboring city quite often and have to often deal with urgent
issues/PRs. In which case, I use Github's website on my mobile browser, but it
kind of sucks.

------
georgehaake
Linux desktop app???

~~~
zalew
purpose?

~~~
tar
What is the purpose of the Mac OS Desktop app?

~~~
zalew
frankly, I have no idea, but win/mac users love to app-everything and except
people with IT background, if you can't install and click on something it's
like it doesn't exist. linux community is a bit different, and when you narrow
the target: using linux + using git + using github, the probability he needs a
desktop client is very low and it wouldn't get so much traction.

I work on linux and I often use gui tools for my hg/git repos, but it's
eclipse extensions where I do my code, I can't even think of a use case for a
standalone gui app.

~~~
greyfade
I've had a few situations where I found it easier to review commits, retag,
and merge from `gitk`, which sadly has a very confusing UI, over the command-
line, where it's difficult sometimes to keep mental track of commit trees.

------
AYBABTME
Would love if I could clone repos on the sdcard, and push commits from the
sdcard. So far the app doesn't even allow to browse code, so I have a hard
time figuring out any use for it. I don't really care about news, and viewing
commits is fine, but I can't even see the diff so... I don't know. I assume
it's just a start, so I'll keep it and wait for updates to see how it goes.

------
brittohalloran
It's open source -- and hosted on Github. Awesome.

~~~
shimon_e
Gives them an easy April 1st prank. Move the project to bitbucket.

// Comment written while my flight is delayed.

// Note to self. Download this app and do some github work next time flight is
delayed.

------
Sephr
If there's only one action in the overflow button in the action bar, you _make
that the button_. In this app, the only action in the overflow button is
"Refresh", so the app should simply just have a refresh button there instead.

~~~
foresterh
Or implement pull down to refresh, which would remove the need for the button
altogether.

